# Custom PFS by Tony of Fearn Forks Slingshots.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

This is my first ever custom. I told Tony I wanted a PFS in Maple and that I wanted it fairly long with a large palmswell. The rest I left to him.

He came up with this beautiful slingshot:






























It fits my hand perfectly and almost feels alive. I shoot PFS intuitive and shooting this today was the most in tune I've ever been with a slingshot. It's just an extension of my hand.

Tony had it banded up with .030 latex. My favorite. And he included this nifty TTF natural as a bonus. He knows I've started making my own stuff and he left it rough for me on purpose.

















Thanks so much Tony. This exceeded all expectations.

I hope to get the time to get a shooting video up soon.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks really good ! Great shape . I have one like that from Pawpawsailer . Feels great in the hand . Have fun !


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first ever custom. I told Tony I wanted a PFS in Maple and that I wanted it fairly long with a large palmswell. The rest I left to him.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I was a bit nervous about shooting it at first but now I'm slinging three quarter inch steel as accurate as I've ever been shooting intuitive. At close range I've even had quite a few "Robin Hoods" where I shoot into the previous hole.

The feel of a slingshot definitely affects your accuracy. And this thing is so light yet so rigid I can almost feel the Split Second when the ball leaves the pouch.

Don't know if I'll be up to shooting marbles anytime soon. I'll leave that for the natural PFS I just made.


----------

